# All Stock Pellets?



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

Anyone feed it to adult goats?
Pros & Cons?

We buy Moormans feed for our show goats but do our unbred brood does really need to be supplemented in the winter with what I call "the high dollar" feed?

For the winter they will have full access to grass hay, pasture full of fescue, mineral tubs, plus some type of bagged feed (trying to figure out type from above..)


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't know what brand you are talking about, could be any I suppose. Here we have the purina country whatever, and nutrena stock and stable. I hate the purina, and so do my critters, but I LOVE the nutrena. My does do well on it, nice coats, healthy in general, and my 30 year old horse is doing the best this winter than she ever has.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

All your goats should really have a good loose mineral. They don't get enough mineral from blocks or tubs. You could always feed them alfalfa pellets.


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

These goat mineral tubs we get at our local feed store are awesome. Not like ones Ive seen before. Very palatable and the goats eat them very well. Much better results with these vs loose.


----------



## Dorioakes (Nov 13, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> All your goats should really have a good loose mineral. They don't get enough mineral from blocks or tubs. You could always feed them alfalfa pellets.


Tubs and blocks have change a lot in the past few years! May be time you looked at the new ones. They are soft, but don't wash away. Lose minerals dissolve, wash away or get dumped. Loose minerals are definitely not better if the goats can't eat them because they washed away or were dumped on the ground. The soft blocks and tubs are far better option and do not require a feeder of any kind or any other specialized care.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

All stock feeds do not contain copper, because they can be fed to sheep. You will need to copper bolus your goats if you feed an all stock feed to them. Plus loose minerals so they get their daily minerals.


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

Dorioakes said:


> Tubs and blocks have change a lot in the past few years! May be time you looked at the new ones. They are soft, but don't wash away. Lose minerals dissolve, wash away or get dumped. Loose minerals are definitely not better if the goats can't eat them because they washed away or were dumped on the ground. The soft blocks and tubs are far better option and do not require a feeder of any kind or any other specialized care.


I love the reusable buckets ours comes in!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Dorioakes said:


> Tubs and blocks have change a lot in the past few years! May be time you looked at the new ones. They are soft, but don't wash away. Lose minerals dissolve, wash away or get dumped. Loose minerals are definitely not better if the goats can't eat them because they washed away or were dumped on the ground. The soft blocks and tubs are far better option and do not require a feeder of any kind or any other specialized care.


Not where I am. Blocks and tubs in my area don't have even close to what a good loose mineral has. My goats eat their mineral and never dump it.


----------



## fcdairygoats (Jun 24, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Not where I am. Blocks and tubs in my area don't have even close to what a good loose mineral has. My goats eat their mineral and never dump it.


My goat's loose mineral is in a feeder attached to the side of the shelter....the mineral is in the shelter so it doesn't get washed away and it is attached to the side so the dish isn't dumped and it's attached up high that there isn't any goats pooping in the feeders! I have fed the same mineral for too many years to count...goats love it and do well on it.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

fcdairygoats said:


> My goat's loose mineral is in a feeder attached to the side of the shelter....the mineral is in the shelter so it doesn't get washed away and it is attached to the side so the dish isn't dumped and it's attached up high that there isn't any goats pooping in the feeders! I have fed the same mineral for too many years to count...goats love it and do well on it.


I hear that! This system works very well for me...as long as the puppies don't use them as a chew toy! But then no plastic is safe from them! Still...it takes awhile for them to render the feeder useless, and in the mean time the minerals are safe, dry and totally available to the goats! I love my minerals!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The pasture tubs and blocks are not intended to replace loose minerals. They are protein blocks intended to boost lower quality browse. Even with them out, they still need loose minerals, they also need calcium. Grass hay is not well balanced for goats by itself, at least some alfalfa should be given.


----------

